# Growling When Picked Up



## Jinty (Apr 18, 2014)

In the last couple of days Stanley has started to growl sometimes when he is picked up. It is not every time and he doesn't seem to be sore anywhere as I can run my hands all over him and sometimes lift him with no problem. It seems rather that he doesn't want to be picked up and is telling me so. Now, I realise that one answer could be simply to respect his wishes and not pick him up but I have two issues with this: 

One, our lawn is up 6 steps and he clearly prefers to toilet on grass. He struggles to manage going up the steps and won't attempt to come down, plus I believe that avoiding steps is recommended to start with anyway. That and putting him in the car are pretty much the only times we lift him unless he 'asks' to come up on to our knees. 

Two, I don't want him to learn that growling at us gets him what he wants and would like to be able to handle him with ease whenever necessary. 

Just wondering if anyone has any experience or advice? Currently I am giving him a treat and saying 'up' as I lift him to try to make it a positive experience and this seems to prevent the growling... Does this seem to be the right way to go?


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

I don't have experience of this but all I can say is that I think positive reinforcement is always the way to go with regards to encouraging behaviour. Therefore if you want him to feel comfortable being picked up lots of high value treats and praise so he starts to enjoy it is the only thing I could think to do

If you are carrying him somewhere make sure to hold him close to your body so he doesn't feel insecure


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

You may also think about how and how often you pick him up. I tended to ignore the growling and such. Beemer hated being held but I figured he needed to learn to like it in case situations arise where I do need to hold him. Lexi loved it. He really struggled in the beginning. With a lot of cooing, singing, soothing, and petting him in the right spot, he is good about being held now. 

I always picked them up from the middle with my hand supporting their upper body. Well I had to as that was the only way to get one in each arm. I say be persistent. Find a way to make it enjoyable for him too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Bonnie hated being picked up when she was little and would wriggle so hard I dropped her quite badly once. She got used to it though and is now the soppiest lap dog ever but it took a while.


----------



## Jinty (Apr 18, 2014)

You are both saying useful things which fit with what I have been thinking thanks. I hold him as you suggest (closely and with support) and praise, stroke and treat him to make it positive. As I said we mostly only pick him up to deal with steps / stairs or to put him in the car as he's a dog and not a cuddly toy 

The treat and cueing him with the word 'up' definitly seems to be helping...

If anyone else out there can add anything then please do let me know. Thanks


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

When he's older he won't need to be lifted up steps or into the car, but he will be lifted onto the grooming table or vets table so it would be good if he was comfortable with this

Perhaps lift him at other times just to give him a treat so that when he becomes more independent with the steps etc he is still used to being lifted for other reasons


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Um, mine are cuddle toys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly wasn't a big fan of being held when she was a tiny puppy except if she was tired then she would be cuddly. When she was in hyper faze she would struggle and do growly sounds if we picked her up.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Try to just roll your eyes when the pup growls, it's a bit like having a mouthy kid. Soon they see that whatever they don't like happens anyway and there is no real point in growling.


----------



## Jinty (Apr 18, 2014)

All making sense people. Have started lifting him (and treating) at other times as I thought it might help. I totally agree about grooming tables ETC and the need to get him comfortable with being lifted, hence my query really. Thank you everyone, you have confirmed what I was thinking:
Ignore the growling
Make being lifted pleasant using treats and praise
Persist in getting him used to it


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Do you also place a hand under his bum when you lift him? This takes the pressure off their chests when raised and is more comfortable for them.


----------



## Jinty (Apr 18, 2014)

Cat 53 said:


> Do you also place a hand under his bum when you lift him? This takes the pressure off their chests when raised and is more comfortable for them.


Yes I do Cat 53 and sometimes he is quite happy about it and others not. Makes me think that he is just trying to assert himself or at the very least tell me he's not in the mood for being lifted


----------

